# Trivia 8/5



## luckytrim (Aug 5, 2019)

trivia 8/5
DID YOU KNOW...
About 24 million children in America, or 1 out of every 3,  live in homes
without a father.

1. Whom did George Foreman defeat to become Heavyweight  Champion ?
2. Complete the song lyric ...
I've created a monster, cause nobody wants to see Marshall no  more. They 
want Shady, I'm chopped liver..."
  a. - Without Them
  b. - Without Him
  c. - Without Me
  d. - Without Us
3. Remember Sputnik I ??
How long did the satellite remain in orbit ?
  a. - 3 weeks
  b. - 3 Months
  c. - 3 Years
  d. - It's still up there
4. What's the slang expression for the Belly Dance  ?
5. Who Am I ?
I was born February 5, 1942. I played one year of football at  New Mexico 
Military Institute. I later went to United States Naval  Academy, where I won 
the Heisman Trophy in 1963. I led my Pro team to win two Super  Bowls and 
retired from football in 1979. I was elected to the Pro  Football Hall of 
Fame in 1985.
6. The lead of a pencil isn't lead at all. It's graphite, a  form of carbon. 
Its name comes from the Greek "graphein" meaning  what?
7. Before the part was played by Danny Kaye and Ben Stiller,  which American 
author created the literary character Walter  Mitty?
  a. -  James Thurber
  b. - John Steinbeck
  c. - Agatha Christie
  d. - James Joyce
8. What are the four ghosts in 'Pac-Man' named?
(Hint; B_____, P_____, I___ and C_____  )

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Apples, tomatoes, avocados, pumpkins, blueberries,cranberries  and squash are
all native to North America.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Joe Frazier
2. - c
3. - b
4. Hoochie-Coochie
5. I am  Roger Staubach
6. "To Write"
7. - a
8.  Blinky, Pinky, Inky, and Clyde



CRAP !
Apples are native to Asia.


----------

